# How to Strengthen Foam?



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

One suggestion would be a thin coat of Durham's water putty. It's not transparent though.If you are looking for something like that maybe you could try several coats of acrylic (sp?) sealer. That is about all I can think of right off hand. Hope it helps some.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I have several classic "Cross" gravestones that are doubled 2" styro enclosing an inner layer of 1/4 plwood for rigidity. These have stood up very well. You can thin regular Carpenters' Glue with water- it covers a great deal more area and goes on much quicker, and you wil still have the glossy aspect. My gravestones are covered with a light coating of cement wash. I use a little sand and grey grout to give them a more random look. Everyone who looks at them thinks they're really carved stone. I always get a kick out of watching somebody prepare to lift one for the first time. They get ready for something really heavy, legs balanced, back straight, and the things fairly float off the ground!


----------



## hauntedportraits.com (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanx guys. I have tested Durhams water putty and it has possibilities, but it's pretty brittle so it would tend to crack instead of bending if bumped. Someone else suggested using cheese cloth with wood glue which sounds great. I'm going to do some testing with that. Hell maybe I'll mix wood glue and Durhams and see what happens, I'll post a follow up.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Ummm...perhaps a resin coating?

Fiberglass resin, used with a porus fabric, will give a strong covering...make certain the foam has been sealed with a primer or paint - the resin will dissolve foam more quickly than spray paint does.

The resin will run about $10 bucks or so for a can, but it can cover a good sized area...


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.demandproducts.com/ent.html


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey UglyJoe, what are you doing? *I'm* the one that always suggests using fiberglass. 

Oh well, warped minds think alike.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Oops. Sorry.
Ummm...okay, I think I might have something here...

How about...? Uh, nope. Not that.
You could try...no. That won't work either...
Oh! Wait! Try...no, that would take too many cats and may start a fire...


*frizzen* - yup. Warped minds...


----------



## hauntedportraits.com (Jul 12, 2004)

It looks like the solution I'm going to end up going with after some experimenting is a mixture of wood glue, Durham Water Putty and cheese cloth. 2 parts wood glue, 1 part Durhams and 1 part water over a layer of cheese cloth. The water putty by it's self is very hard and fills well but is brittle. So by adding wood glue and spreading a mixture over a layer of cheese cloth you get a very hard, non-brittle coating. It's cheap, I can get everything I need at Lowes, it's non-toxic and no fumes. I'll post pictures when I'm done.

www.hauntedportraits.com


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know what you came up with. I have been wondering about that! May give it a try soon.


----------



## STORM8R1NG3R (Dec 2, 2003)

one word..........SHELLAC


----------

